

Ask HN: what to do if an app you use gets abandoned? - Serow225

I&#x27;ve been using an iOS app called MiniHack[0] to interact with Hacker News on the go; it&#x27;s the only app I&#x27;ve found that lets you comment&#x2F;vote&#x2F;etc. However, I&#x27;ve encountered some bugs, and have tried to contact the app developer via the support email listed on their website 42mini.co, but the emails bounce back. Similarly their twitter feed has not been updated for quite a while. I tried WHOIS on the website, but their contact info is private; I&#x27;ve sent an email through their privacy provider and we&#x27;ll see if that goes anywhere. I&#x27;ve tried a web search for the name of the developer (Cai GuongShao), but can&#x27;t locate any other website or contact info for them.<p>Any other ideas or suggestions? How have you dealt with similar situations? Thanks!<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;minihack-for-hacker-news&#x2F;id631108846?ls=1&amp;mt=8
======
startuptabs
You can recreate it. Is it a difficult app to make?

